# Reset Pmu : Help



## peg (30 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous : J'ai un problème depuis quelques jours : Impossible re redémarrer ou d'éteindre mon mac (tournesol G4)....Sur vos conseils, j'ai cherché à faire un RESET PMU. J'ai donc démonté le mac, mais impossible de trouver ce bouton de reset...Est-il possible de me le situer précisément, ou se trouve-t-il car j'ai cherché 1h sans le trouver...Merci de votre aide


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2005)

il se trouve sous le film plastique que l'on voie lorsque tu retire le capot arriere de l'imac


----------



## peg (1 Mai 2005)

merci Macinside....

J'ai effectué plusieurs RESET PMU, le dernier en tenant enfoncé le bouton 20s....Mais rien n'y fait, je ne peux toujours pas éteindre mon G4....Et je ne peux plus faire d'installation, pas même de Panther puisque pour tout réinstaller, il faut redémarrer l'ordinateur....

Question: Est-il possible d'obliger le mac à booter sur les cd roms de Panther lors du démarrage ?

Je suis vraiment très embété, impossible d'éteindre, impossible d'installer    

Comment faire


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2005)

Bha... j'ai bien peur que t'ais passé du temps à faire un reset PMU pour rien : Pour moi, c'est Panther qui à un blème. J'aimerais bien voir le précédant sujet qui vous à permis d'en arriver à cette conclusion.
En tout cas une fois ton mac démarré, met le cd de Panther, éteins ton ordi comme tu peux et allume le en enfoncent la touche "C". Ne la relâche que lorsque tu as la tulipe qui tourne. Et là, tu devrais pouvoir lancer l'installation.

Si non, pour voir si c'est ton mac ou ton Panther qui fait dans la colle, je pense qu'il serais bien de démarrer en mode bavard (ou verbdose - Pomme+V au démarrage). Il te démarrera Panther. Une fois cela fait, demande lui de s'arrêter. Il repassera en mode bavard et rapporte nous les messages affolent du genre "Erro" ou "Kernel Panic" ou tout autre genre qui suscite de la panique en toi. (A moins que tu es déjà fait tout cela dans un précédant post ????)


Edit post post: J'ai fait un tour sur le précédant sujet, et je reste sur mes positions : Panther fait dans sa propre colle. Réinstalation car je ne pense pas que tu arrive à supprimer complètement Norton. Pense à sauvegarder tes données et ensuite formater le HDD sur lequel tu va installer Panther (ou Tiger   )


----------

